# Can amiibo villagers move out naturally?



## Rabirin (Jan 29, 2017)

So i've seen different answers about this on the forum and i'm not too sure what to believe. Right now i'm trying to get Cece to move out (a villager obtained by the Callie Amiibo) and i'm wondering whether she'll be able to move out naturally or i'll have to use another amiibo to kick her out, as i've heard they rarely ask to move out or don't move away at all, unless kicked out using an amiibo. Has anyone had experience with Cece and been able to get her to move naturally?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jan 29, 2017)

So from what I understand, if you have a town with all amiibo villagers, they will ask to move out normally. However if you have a mix of natural villagers and amiibo villagers the natural ones will ping you to move out and ive never had an amiibo villager ping me to move while ive had a mixed town. Hope this made sense


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 30, 2017)

Bump!

Still need answers about this


----------



## PacV (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as you.

I Cycle like to years and none of my two Amiibo Villagers ask to move out. I know it have to be a way instead if using another amiibo card.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 30, 2017)

Wendy recently pinged me to leave and she's an amiibo added villager!  I have three natural villagers (one that has been there since I started my town,) afaik.  If I did anything to trigger it I did it without trying, I don't think I was at max friendship with her but I would imagine I was pretty close.

I'm not sure about Cece in particular, but I would imagine it's all still random when they move out (but maybe amiibo added ones have a lower chance.)


----------



## Franny (Jan 30, 2017)

Amiibo villagers are more persistent on staying. They can leave on their own, but they take a much longer time to leave than regular villagers.


----------



## Holly... (Jan 31, 2017)

Does it help if you've never introduced yourself to them? 

I scanned in Wart Jr and Gaston before I knew they would be harder to move out, eek.


----------



## schedoodles (Jan 31, 2017)

Holly... said:


> Does it help if you've never introduced yourself to them?
> 
> I scanned in Wart Jr and Gaston before I knew they would be harder to move out, eek.



I think it's the WA Villagers (they have an RV) as well as special amiibo villagers (Wolf Link, Ganon, Callie, Marie, etc) tend to take longer to move out. Regular amiibo card villagers will move out at a more normal rate!


----------



## Videoguy612 (Jan 31, 2017)

I will give you a straight answer. The answer is.. NO! Villagers you scanned do not ask to move, unless town is full of them. Not smart Nintendo.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 31, 2017)

Videoguy612 said:


> I will give you a straight answer. The answer is.. NO! Villagers you scanned do not ask to move, unless town is full of them. Not smart Nintendo.



But that's not true...they _do_ move, it just takes longer.
I was cycling out my regular move ins to try to change their house places and I ended up with an amiibo villager in boxes.
It takes longer but it's not impossible


----------



## John Wick (May 9, 2017)

No they don't.

For SIX MONTHS only my 3 NON Amiibo's have pinged (in the same order too!) to move.

I hate my town and am thinking of deleting it because of this.
The 7 Amiibo's I  use to like, I now hate with a vengeance.

I ignore them. Even resorted to clubbing them with the toy hammer. Things I would normally never do.
I am so SICK of them!

Bunch of useless labotomized freaks who continually beg for fruit.

Nintendo, you destroyed AC.

And... You did it on purpose.

I wish there was a shotgun in the game, so I could blow them away.

Problem solved!


----------



## Loriii (May 10, 2017)

They do if your town is full of amiibo villagers. We probably all know that.

One thing I noticed is that they'd ask to move (like the usual, other non-amiibo villagers) if that amiibo villager was adopted from another town.


----------



## Rabirin (May 10, 2017)

Thank you guys for posting, but I just want to clarify *this is an old thread.* So please don't bump it.


----------

